# Shift Knob



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Anybody know where you can pick a Factory shift knob for a GTO? I have an 04 yellow jacket, so I guess the 05 shift knob would work too.The silver on top has starting to come off and the leather around it is worn out on it.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

You would be best to try and find one in a recycling yard, cause a new one, w/YJ stitching is $207 at GMPartshouse.

Russ


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I know I didn't even bother calling Pontiac lol


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

Here is one off of ebay. eBay Motors: 2005 Pontiac GTO red stitch shift boot/knob NO RESERVE (item 330207854802 end time Feb-01-08 19:21:38 PST). 

You may also want to try cleveland pick a parts. They do have a ebay store.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

JHP in austrailia had several on their web site but I did not see them when I looked mabey contact them?


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

How do you get the old one off...I just purchased a new white hurst knob for my 06' and now do not have clue how to get it off...help


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Still haven't found shift knob with the yellow stitching


----------

